
Show HN: Nestor – Your team's intelligent assistant on Slack - iamclovin
https://www.asknestor.me/join/hacker-news
======
compostor42
I really like the "The Office" chat usage example. That was a nice touch.

~~~
glitcher
I don't see that example, where did you find it?

~~~
compostor42
Should be on the right side of the page.

~~~
glitcher
Ah yes! LOL, thanks.

------
SPD-13
Can I be assured that if I tell this bot to get lost he won't take it
literally and hide itself among all my other slackbots?

~~~
iamclovin
yes nestor doesn't take insults personally.

------
silverlight
Is there a reason you guys decided to have it "listen" to all messages as
opposed to requiring a /slash command (which would then only send /slash
messages to your servers?)

~~~
aesthetics1
_" Your messages are not stored on Ask Nestor's servers and actions are only
taken on direct messages to Nestorbot and messages that include Nestorbot."_

You have to DM or @ the bot.

------
toomuchtodo
What does Nestor offer over Hubot [+]?

[+] [https://hubot.github.com/](https://hubot.github.com/)

~~~
iamclovin
* Natural Language instructions -- no need to remember commands, just speak to it like you would to a human. * Easier to integrate new services * No need to maintain servers

~~~
toomuchtodo
Thank you!

~~~
hongquan
And it helps you cut down your to-do list. ;)

------
iamleppert
You guys just sent me like 100k invites lol

~~~
iamclovin
oh is it when you signed in here:
[https://help.asknestor.me](https://help.asknestor.me) ?

(edit: I'm using the slackin app:
[https://github.com/rauchg/slackin](https://github.com/rauchg/slackin) and
looking into what happened)

------
gingerlime
Looks cool. We're using Hubot more and more, but this does look like an
easier, friendlier alternative.

What's the pricing model? Is it hosted? How extensible / hackable is it? Who's
behind it? Would be great to get a bit more detailed info. I couldn't find
much info on the page.

~~~
iamclovin
I'm one of the makers of Nestor (previously co-founded @nitrousio).

\- Pricing model will be based on number of integrations that you have (there
will be some integrations that are free to use: yelp, uber, etc.) \- API is
planned so that you can add your own services.

Join Nestor's Slack room
[https://help.asknestor.me](https://help.asknestor.me) for more info!

Edit: PS - If you'd like to try out Nestor without having to add it to your
team, you can join this Slack:
[https://help.asknestor.me](https://help.asknestor.me)

~~~
gsharma
Looks pretty cool! You might want to check out the calendar integration.

[http://i.imgur.com/iSagoii.png](http://i.imgur.com/iSagoii.png)

I connected my Google Calendar, but it doesn't seem to work.

~~~
iamclovin
thanks for the report, looking into it!

edit: you can join the Nestor Slack:
[https://help.asknestor.me](https://help.asknestor.me) if you need more
assistance.

~~~
PascalW
[https://help.asknestor.me/](https://help.asknestor.me/) is erroring for me
(Application Error)

~~~
iamclovin
yup i was using slackin
([https://github.com/rauchg/slackin](https://github.com/rauchg/slackin)) and i
think there's a bug that caused it to send shitloads of emails to users so
i've disabled it.

please email hello@asknestor.me for an invite to the Nestor slack.

------
deet
Neat. Would love to hear more about whether you decided to roll your own NLP
or use an API.

------
nestorp
Great tool guys. Also named as me hahahaha hope the best for you! Good luck on
the launch :)

------
harrisgani13
it looks like the stripe integration is searching in the year 2016 -
[http://cl.ly/image/3p1l1m2Z2b41](http://cl.ly/image/3p1l1m2Z2b41)

something you may want to take a look at

~~~
iamclovin
thanks will look into it! pls join the nestor slack at
[https://help.asknestor.me](https://help.asknestor.me) if you need more help.

~~~
iamclovin
i was using slackin
([https://github.com/rauchg/slackin](https://github.com/rauchg/slackin)) and i
think there's a bug that caused it to send shitloads of emails to users so
i've disabled it.

please email hello@asknestor.me for an invite to the Nestor slack.

~~~
NeckBeardPrince
Got a DNS mail returned error.

------
mkempe
is Nestor named after the butler in the Tintin stories?

~~~
iamclovin
huge fan of the tintin comics :)

~~~
mkempe
Then you should mention it somewhere.

------
fiatjaf
How are you going to monetize this?

